# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  إنذار عرض نقود

## منى محمد

*إنذار عرض نقود*بناء على طلب السيد / .................. المقيم فى  ...............

ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ / ........... المحامى الكائن فى ..................                     
انا ......... محضر محكمة .......... الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت 
السيد / ..................... المقيم فى ........... قسم ....... محافظة ......      
مخاطبا مع /  .....................
*وانذرته بالأتى*بموجب ( سند الدين ) المؤرخ ..../.../...... يداين المنذر اليه الطالب بمبلغ .............. جنيه مستحق الاداء فى..../.../........
إلا أن المنذر اليه امتنع عن استلام المبلغ المذكور قيمة الدين اضرارا بالطالب .
*ولما كانت المادة 487 من قانون المرافعات تنص على انه :* 
" يحصل العرض الحقيقى بإعلان الدائن على يد محضر ويشتمل محضر العرض على بيان الشرء المعروض وشروط العرض وقبول المعروض أو رفضه ................... "
*وكانت المادة 488 من قانون المرافعات تنص على انه :* 
" إذا رفض العرض وكان المعروض نقودا قام المحضر بإيداعها خزانة المحكمة فى اليوم التالى لتاريخ المحضر على الأكثر ، وعلى المحضر أن يعلن الدائن بصورة من محضر الايداع خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخه ................... " 
*وكانت المادة 490 من قانون المرافعات تنص على انه :* 
" لا يحكم بصحة العرض الذى لم يعقبه إيداع إلا إذا تم إيداع المعروض مع فوائده التى استحقت لغاية يوم إلايداع ، وتحكم المحكمة مع صحة العرض ببراءة ذمة المدين من يوم العرض . 
        وهو الأمر الذى يحق معه للطالب عرض المبلغ قيمة الدين عرضا قانونيا صحيحا على يد محضر لإبراء ذمته ، وفى حالة رفض المنذر اليه الاستلام يودع المبلغ خزانة المحكمة فى اليوم التالى لتاريخ المحضر .
*بناء عليه*انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث محل إقامة المنذر اليه وسلمته صورة من هذا الانذار للعلم بما جاء به ونفاذ مفعوله قانونا وعرضت عليه مبلغ ............. جنيه المبين تفصيلا بصدرالانذارعرضا قانونيا لإبراء ذمة الطالب ، وفى حاله رفضه الاستلام فسوف يتم إيداع المبلغ خزانه المحكمه على ان يكون له الحق فى صرف المبلغ فى اى وقت دون قيد او شرط بعد خصم مصروفات الإيداع ، مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولاجل /
*السند القانونى*: *المواد* ( 487 ، 488 ، 490 ) من قانون المرافعات

----------

